# Prop Management prices



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all, we have some elderly retired friends who have just bought a villa in the algarve and will be using it mainly for hols but renting it out part of the time to friends etc and they are trying to find out prices for cleaning, handovers, meeting guests etc, they have emailed some prop man places in the algarve but have had so many different prices quoted they are confused and none of the property management websites have prices on to compare! 

Does anyone have any idea of what they can expect to pay for:

cleaning a 3 bed villa after guests have stayed? they have been quoted between 8 and 14 euros an hour! 

meeting guests and shownig them around the villa etc? again quoted between 8 and 14 euros an hour... 

What would the average hourly rate be for the above? does the above sound reasonable we don't want them to get ripped off! We have no idea what to advise them so any help wouldbe great.Thx all!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

HappyasLarry said:


> Does anyone have any idea of what they can expect to pay for:
> 
> cleaning a 3 bed villa after guests have stayed? they have been quoted between 8 and 14 euros an hour!
> 
> ...


Maids get paid around 7.50 an hour by the company employing them, if they are a legal and legitimate company (many are not) they will be paying National Insurance on top of that (Company contribution) plus the cost of some kind of accident at work insurance. All that totalled up plus a reasonable profit brings the cost to the client to about 12 euros an hour. 

Meeting guests at the Villa if you have ever done it is a complete PITA they never show up when they should, planes are late, guests go for dinner or go shopping instead of meeting up, they get lost or arrive at 2am. If they have found someone to do that job for 14 euros its a bargain.

Better still to use a keybox and let the guests let themselves in.


----------



## vilamiramar (Apr 4, 2010)

hi we are a couple with our own villa in the algarve and we can do that kind of job for 7 € an hour


----------

